# DNA parentage tests question



## texascbs (8 May 2018)

Hi

I think I asked before, but how many PIOs in the UK require DNA parentage testing?
Plus if required, can you as the owner get a copy of the test results?  No just parentage confirmed but the actual test results.

Thanks,


----------



## Equi (9 May 2018)

PIOs?

Why would you need the actual test results? They are used to confrim parents, nothing else. So Im curious/nosey.


----------



## texascbs (9 May 2018)

That is the UK term for organizations that have registries that can issue horse passports.   The DNA tests yes confirm parents but have codes on the reports with all the DNA information.  Some organizations let the owners have copies of the reports and some don't.  Personally I would like to have a copy especially to compare to my other related horses.  Plus if the registry or lab ever loses the report, I will have a copy.


----------



## popsdosh (9 May 2018)

Yes you have asked before!
The simple answer get your own test done whats the issue! 
None of the UK Pios will release to the owner the DNA profile however it is made available to other PIO for id purposes as all testing at the moment is centralised however this may change soon as some stud books are looking at sending samples to europe where for some reason it costs about a third of uk cost.

For what its worth all my AA bulls have individual registration certificates with their DNA profile printed on them.


----------



## ycbm (9 May 2018)

texascbs said:



			That is the UK term for organizations that have registries that can issue horse passports.   The DNA tests yes confirm parents but have codes on the reports with all the DNA information.  Some organizations let the owners have copies of the reports and some don't.  Personally I would like to have a copy especially to compare to my other related horses.  Plus if the registry or lab ever loses the report, I will have a copy.
		
Click to expand...

Out of interest, like Equi, what else will the DNA profile tell you than the parentage confirmation? You can't get 'all' the horse's DNA in a report.


----------



## texascbs (9 May 2018)

popsdosh said:



			Yes you have asked before!
The simple answer get your own test done whats the issue! 
None of the UK Pios will release to the owner the DNA profile however it is made available to other PIO for id purposes as all testing at the moment is centralised however this may change soon as some stud books are looking at sending samples to europe where for some reason it costs about a third of uk cost.

For what its worth all my AA bulls have individual registration certificates with their DNA profile printed on them.[/QUOTE

The issue is I pay 49 pounds for a test I am not allowed to see the results.   I recently attended a meeting in the States where at least representatives of 48 breed organizations attended, and many are now getting copies of the tests.  They don't have to pay for another test to see the results,  So I wondered if the policy was changing at all in the UK.  Obviously not.
		
Click to expand...


----------



## texascbs (9 May 2018)

YCBM
You see the horse markers on the report.  Depending on the lab you see a bit more information.


----------



## ycbm (9 May 2018)

texascbs said:



			YCBM
You see the horse markers on the report.  Depending on the lab you see a bit more information.
		
Click to expand...

What do the markers tell you?


----------



## texascbs (9 May 2018)

The markers are the genetic material your horse has from its parents.  It tells you which ones it receives.    If you have full siblings or part siblings you can compare who gets what from each parent.  If you horse is stolen, you can use DNA to identify your horse if you have a copy of the test with markers.  Here in the states, horses are often sent to auctions without papers and many don't get microchipped.  DNA is extra insurance.    DNA is also used in horse comparison studies.  Is a certain breed related to another breed.


----------



## texascbs (10 May 2018)

popsdosh said:



			Yes you have asked before!
The simple answer get your own test done whats the issue! 
None of the UK Pios will release to the owner the DNA profile however it is made available to other PIO for id purposes as all testing at the moment is centralised however this may change soon as some stud books are looking at sending samples to europe where for some reason it costs about a third of uk cost.

I was thinking about your response about none of the PIO release information.  This is incorrect because I remember one person writing in the last time I brought this up, that a UK PIO actually listed the DNA information on the registration certificate.  So it may be rare a PIO allow owners to see the reports, and a few may allow sharing so people can double register.   Yet an all No one allows it is incorrect.
		
Click to expand...


----------

